# Which words can your 1.5 year old say ?



## leoniebabey

pretty much as the title says ...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quin had no words at that age
at 22 months he can say

Spoiler

no
oww
car
ella(my moms dog),
ball
bubble
id(which is sid my moms dog)
kitty
doggy,
meow
vroom ,
quack,
choo choo,
woof woof
baaa,
mooo
ma(grandma)
moma(me)
ack (which is his unlce zack)
shoes ,
juice
more
candy
ho ho ho
nana (banana, never heard this one but my mom says she has)
whatsssdat?
wee-woo (which is a truck because i made the sound once when we saw a fire truck :haha)
weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee (when going down a slide
WOOOOOO (when the bus we are turns etc)


----------



## sarah0108

Max can say a lot of words now! He tries to copy everything i say, will list tomorrow x


----------



## mayb_baby

My 11 month old can say
Mamamama (babble)
dadadadada (babble)
^^
From around 6months

Daddee (OH)
Mum(me)
No
Ahh Ah (I use it instead of no at times)


----------



## leoniebabey

morgan says .. 
hiya
bye bye
mama, miii, mam (all meaning mammy)
nana
baba
yes
no 
he wont say dog he insists on 'woof woof' lool 
all gone
what 
that
this
narna (banana)
'cluck cluck' 
'raaaaa'
'weeeeee'
again
drink
'ding' meaning the bell on the bus 
looka or look (looka is kind of mummys fault it's a word we use where i live to mean like look at that)
book
boo or there he is (when playing peekabo)
aww when looking at pictures of babys lol ! 
stink

ps. rome i'm glad his talking is coming along !


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava is 15 months old, she can say;

Mumma.
Dadda.
Cat.
Dog.
No.
Yeah.
More.
Damn.
Who's that.
What's that.
That,
This.


----------



## leoniebabey

oh morgan also says ITS CHRISTMAS HAHAHA!!


----------



## amygwen

Kenny is 18 months today (woohoo) :D and I've noticed a tremendous improvement in his speech, he can say:

1. bye then
2. no
3. brush
4. book
5. dog
6. tot (my dog)
7. shoe
8. russ (my dog)
9. mama
10. dada
11. dad dad (grandad)
12. nanna
13. poo
14. woof woof
15. quack
16. stop
17. all done

That's all I can think of at the moment. I was worried about his speech, he wasn't talking much up until this last month!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Ahhh I wrote a list yesterday of all Alfie's words! He didn't say much really probably 10-20 or so words until 19 months he don't shut up lol. I could think of 65 words he can say yesterday and he is 20 months, almost 21 :shock:

He is also stringing words together now too 

"mummy drink nanny yucky" (meaning can I steal some of your drink cause I just had some of nans and it was vile) hahaha

"where's it gone" followed by "eh-it-isss" (there it is lol)
Also "where's daddy/mummy/doggie/ball"

Loads more really but I'm only sharing really cause I felt a bit like he was behind with his speech up until about 19 months, then suddenly all these words from nowhere lol!


----------



## MissMamma

at 12months Raphi can say:
- mama
- dada
- hello
- hot
- quack
- moo
- nana [banana]

she signs for:
- drink
- finished
- more
- [and randomly] fish! lol


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Rory can only say "Go" or "out".....he's just turned 14 months :(


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is almost 14 months and she can say:

baba (bye bye)
bebebu (belly button)
doooo-ah (dora)
mama
dada
a few animal noises
bahpah (back pack)
nigh nigh (night night
ba (bottle)
amama (arianna, also used for other babies)
ho oh oh (ho ho ho when she sees a santa )
dis (this)
ight (light)
ball

thats all I can think of at the moment. A lot of her words are essentially the same sound, but they have different meanings at different times lol.


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is also almost 14 months old and can say:
Mama
Mema
Dada
Mommy
Buba(uncles)
Ahh(Aunt)
Puppy(for all animals)
bubble
Baba(bottle)
Nig(night)
Wub(love)
Ball
Foo(phone)
Up
Num num(food)
Go
Hi 
bye
Yeah 


Hmm.. thats all I can think of right now at 2am lol


----------



## annawrigley

Noah is 21 months so I'll make smaller the ones I think came after 18m, but I can't quite remember :lol:

Spoiler
 1.	Ta
1.	Gone
2.	Ta-ta
3.	Mama
4.	Daddy
5.	Noah
6.	Na-night
7.	Alex
8.	Thomas
9.	Peppa Pig
10.	Car
11.	Van
12.	Bike
13.	Doggy
14.	Ducky
15.	Baby
16.	Teddy
17.	Frog
18.	Sheep
19.	All gone
20.	Stuck
21.	More
22.	Downstairs
23.	Outside
24.	Shoes
25.	Socks
26.	Train
27.	Knock knock
28.	Book
29.	Ball
30.	Balloon
31.	Tree
32.	Yeah
33.	No
34.	Oh god
35.	Bot bot
36. Yoghurt
37.	Walk
38.	Anna
39.	Fish(ies)
40.	Hot
41.	Dirty
42.	Poo
43.	Melon
44.	Woof woof
45.	Bahhh
46.	Teeth
47.	Pop
48.	Smurf
49.	Rabbit
50.	Door
51.	Strawberry
52.	Choo choo
53.	Brum
54.	Gentle
55.	Cat
56.	Hair
57.	Nose
58.	Coat
59.	Hat
60.	Bag
61.	Home
62.	Vest
63.	Nappy
64.	Cold
65.	Head
66.	Snake
67.	Tiger
68.	Legs
69.	Back
70.	Again
71.	All clean
72.	Elephant
73.	Barney
74.	Monkey
75.	Jeans
76.	Bob
77.	Eyes
78.	Mouth
79.	Blue
80.	Red
81.	Green
82.	Please
83.	Orange
84.	Tractor
85.	Bus
86.	Hands
87.	Foot
88.	Legs
89.	Mouse


He never shuts up :haha:


----------



## _laura

Max is a year and can say:

mum
dad
nanny
gan gan (grandad)
uh oh
baby
yea
iya
aahhh (when he gives cuddles)
woof (he says this to the in laws dog all the time!)
yum


----------



## x__amour

Current word list;

Spoiler
Mommy/Mom/Mama
Daddy/Dad/Dada
Baba (Bottle)
Hi/hey/hello
Yeah/yes
Uh oh
White
What
This
Yum
Bye
Ow
No
Up


----------



## vhal_x

AJ is a year old and can only say "dada" but only really babbles it, has been saying it for months now, but that's it :( xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

Issy didn't really start talking till she was 16 months, by 18 months she had about 25 words?
Her first word was car. Then nose and shoes, but it's a bit vague after that as she has over 100 words now and i lose track!
She's a great mimic as well, she'll have a go at saying anything lol.


----------



## Natasha2605

Summer pretty much copies everything we say but she's always been a quick talker. Right now her new ones are
where is it?
whos that?
sit down now
stop that
Dont do that.
You be good.

Hmmmm wonder where she gets all them?


----------



## wishuwerehere

dp


----------



## vinteenage

Finns say...

Mama
Dada
This
Please
Up
Uh-oh
Hot
Cat
Moo
Quack, quack, quack
Woof-woof
Hi/Hey/Hiya
Bye-bye
Baba


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Marzipan_girl said:



> Rory can only say "Go" or "out".....he's just turned 14 months :(

by that age Quintin wasn't saying anything :thumbup: 19 months old was when he said his 1st word.




annawrigley said:


> Noah is 21 months so I'll make smaller the ones I think came after 18m, but I can't quite remember :lol:
> 
> Spoiler
> 1.	Ta
> 1.	Gone
> 2.	Ta-ta
> 3.	Mama
> 4.	Daddy
> 5.	Noah
> 6.	Na-night
> 7.	Alex
> 8.	Thomas
> 9.	Peppa Pig
> 10.	Car
> 11.	Van
> 12.	Bike
> 13.	Doggy
> 14.	Ducky
> 15.	Baby
> 16.	Teddy
> 17.	Frog
> 18.	Sheep
> 19.	All gone
> 20.	Stuck
> 21.	More
> 22.	Downstairs
> 23.	Outside
> 24.	Shoes
> 25.	Socks
> 26.	Train
> 27.	Knock knock
> 28.	Book
> 29.	Ball
> 30.	Balloon
> 31.	Tree
> 32.	Yeah
> 33.	No
> 34.	Oh god
> 35.	Bot bot
> 36.	Yoghurt
> 37.	Walk
> 38.	Anna
> 39.	Fish(ies)
> 40.	Hot
> 41.	Dirty
> 42.	Poo
> 43.	Melon
> 44.	Woof woof
> 45.	Bahhh
> 46.	Teeth
> 47.	Pop
> 48.	Smurf
> 49.	Rabbit
> 50.	Door
> 51.	Strawberry
> 52.	Choo choo
> 53.	Brum
> 54.	Gentle
> 55.	Cat
> 56.	Hair
> 57.	Nose
> 58.	Coat
> 59.	Hat
> 60.	Bag
> 61.	Home
> 62.	Vest
> 63.	Nappy
> 64.	Cold
> 65.	Head
> 66.	Snake
> 67.	Tiger
> 68.	Legs
> 69.	Back
> 70.	Again
> 71.	All clean
> 72.	Elephant
> 73.	Barney
> 74.	Monkey
> 75.	Jeans
> 76.	Bob
> 77.	Eyes
> 78.	Mouth
> 79.	Blue
> 80.	Red
> 81.	Green
> 82.	Please
> 83.	Orange
> 84.	Tractor
> 85.	Bus
> 86.	Hands
> 87.	Foot
> 88.	Legs
> 89.	Mouse
> 
> 
> He never shuts up :haha:

so jealous.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quin has a word list the size of 18 month old :(


----------



## vinteenage

QuintinsMommy said:


> Quin has a word list the size of 18 month old :(

He's come such leaps and bounds though, Rome! He's doing amazing.


----------



## rileybaby

Wow Anna, Noah says so much - clever boy!! 

Riley says:
1. Muma
2. Dada
3. Grandad
4. Nana
5. Hana (Aunty Hannah)
5. Juice
6. Burger
7. Please
8. Ta
9. Car
10. Cat
11. Dog 
12. Biscuit
13. Chocolate
14. Narna (Banana)
15. Tree (He started saying it this week once we put the tree up:happydance:)
16. Buh Bye
17. Nun-Night

Riley is now 16 months:flow:


----------



## KiansMummy

Kian doesn't have much vocabulary yet at almost 16 months he can say-

Mama
Dada
Brummm brumm (when he sees cars or motorbikes)
Aya
Yeah/No
Maymi (Jamie his uncle)
Dad-dad (grandad)

The rest of the time he mainly babbles and makes sounds and noises xx


----------



## MissMamma

_laura said:


> Max is a year and can say:
> 
> mum
> dad
> nanny
> gan gan (grandad)
> uh oh
> baby
> yea
> iya
> *aahhh (when he gives cuddles)*
> woof (he says this to the in laws dog all the time!)
> yum

Raphi does this too :D


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Emma will be 18 months on the 19th and can say...
1.Hi
2.Bye (and wave)
3. Thank you
4. Welcome
5. Baba
6. Momma
7. Daddy.
8. Love you:cloud9:
9. Uh ohh
10. More
11. Nigh nigh for night night.

Her word list is improving, and she acts like she is so matter of fact lol!:haha:


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyahs speech isn't great but..
'All gone'
'Mama'
'Dadda'
'Nanna'
'No'
'Oh no'
'Doggy'
And 'ahh' when giving cuddles


----------



## sarah0108

This is what Max says (that i can remember :blush:) he's 17.5 months

- Hiya
- Hello (he greets people differently depending on how they speak to him :rofl:)
- Bayyyye (bye)
- Woo-woo (Harriet's nickname haha)
- Minnee
- Lola (the dog)
- Cat
- Dog
- Fish
- MOUSE!
- He snorts for pigs :lol:
- Peppa!
- Way baa (waybuloo)
- Gorge (george pig)
- All gone
- What's that?
- Where's gone?
- Tea
- Yeahh
- Book
- NO!
- Tumba (mr tumble haha)
- Nina! (yeah he likes cbeebies..)
- Daddy
- Mumma (sometimes mum!)
- Dinda (dinner)
- Nose
- Yellow
- eyeees
- Red
- Hair
- Stop
- Nanna
- Bobba (bottle, he learned that off Harriet! She calls bottles bobbas)
- Narna
- Iggle (iggle piggle)
- RAWRR for lion haha
- Uh-oh
- GO GO GO


He generally copies things i say , like earlier i said 'Oh red cup' and he said 'Red cup' lol not sure if i count stuff like that as words though because i'm not sure if he remembers, he just copies IYKWIM?
He does things like say 'ah' for hugs, gasps if he breaks something and says uh-oh


----------



## annawrigley

Why did you say 'oh red cup'? :lol:


----------



## sarah0108

We all had 'tea' and he was showing me the cups :rofl: i was like your cup, Harriets tinkerbell cup, oooh red cup :haha:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Laila NEVER shuts up she's been copying everything I say for a while now.. She can say..

Hiya/Hello
Bye bye
Teddy
Baba
Away
Back
Bag
Fishies
Juice
Cup
Mommom
Daddy
Gammar (Grandma)
Gone
Go Go Goo! :lol:
Car
Doggy
Shoes
Yes
No No Nooo (One she says often :lol:)
Hair
Chair
Hot
Eyes
Nose
Taa
Ot oh :haha:
Bubbles
Ballooo (Balloon) :lol:
Cozzie (The dog)
Meow 
Gone
Oh no
Din dins (Dinner)
Daisy (Upsy Daisy)
Probably more. She's a chatterbox!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Awwwww...
i'm bit worried that annie doesn't hear things properly.. cause she copies things i say all the time, but not completely? and everyone in my familys had hearing problems, but only as a child, we all had operations..

but she can say:

1. hiya, hello, BOO!
2.whassat? (what's that?) Whossat? (who's that?)
3. Uh-Oh
4. Dag-oooh (thank you)
5. Bye bye, Tata
6. Baby
7. No, nono, Ah-Ahhh
8. juice 
9. cup
10. yum yum
11. dadddyyyyy, daaad 
12. Mummmyyyyy
13. grrrrr-annie (granny)
14. Out (points to a dog and says it usually)
15. skit (buscuit)
16. Nananana (bannana)
17. More
18. All gone
19. bababel (annabel), annie
20. Awwww
21. Nunight (night)
22. dles (cuddles)
23. Pooh 
24. quack
25. Look
26. Nose

ahh can't think of any more lol 
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

AnnabelsMummy said:


> Awwwww...
> i'm bit worried that annie doesn't hear things properly.. cause she copies things i say all the time, but not completely? and everyone in my familys had hearing problems, but only as a child, we all had operations..
> 
> but she can say:
> 
> 1. hiya, hello, BOO!
> 2.whassat? (what's that?) Whossat? (who's that?)
> 3. Uh-Oh
> 4. Dag-oooh (thank you)
> 5. Bye bye, Tata
> 6. Baby
> 7. No, nono, Ah-Ahhh
> 8. juice
> 9. cup
> 10. yum yum
> 11. dadddyyyyy, daaad
> 12. Mummmyyyyy
> 13. grrrrr-annie (granny)
> 14. Out (points to a dog and says it usually)
> 15. skit (buscuit)
> 16. Nananana (bannana)
> 17. More
> 18. All gone
> 19. bababel (annabel), annie
> 20. Awwww
> 21. Nunight (night)
> 22. dles (cuddles)
> 23. Pooh
> 24. quack
> 25. Look
> 26. Nose
> 
> ahh can't think of any more lol
> x

Quintin has his hearing tested 4 times :dohh: but he has perfect hearing and he says things like that like half words etc but it wouldn't hurt just to go get her hearing tested again if you are worried


----------



## TaraxSophia

Sophia is 13 months and can say:
Nah (No)
Tah (Thankyou)
Woof (every animal is called woof, she points and goes WOOF)
Numm (Yum)
Also Muma (Mummy)


----------



## Hotbump

jr is 16months and can say:
mama
papa
teta(bottle)
yay
wow
muchacha(girl)
no
hello
uno(one)
dos(two)
I think thats all :D


----------



## annawrigley

Alex, Noah never says the consonant at the end of a word (he does if it ends with a vowel) so book is 'boo', van is 'va', gone is 'goh', etc... :haha: They'll learn in time I'm sure her hearing is fine :D xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yeahh haha.. it might be..
she ignores me too (but i think that's ignorance LOL)... 
it can't be too bad.. everytime i turn the hoover on she jumps a mileee!! :haha: 
mind you our hoover sounds like an aeroplne!!
xx


----------



## amygwen

Kenneth had his 18 month doctors appointment on Tuesday and she said he should at least be able to say ten words, I was super proud!!


----------



## faolan5109

Lane can say:
Mommy
Daddy
mimi-my mom
paul- my brother
nana
banana
car
ball
juice
moo
no
boo boo
bye bye
night night
bahloo-from jungle book the movie
rory-my ferret
eye
nose
toes
ear
dino-saur- he makes it into two words
bubble
fish
shoe
hi
box
bunny
diapy
pee pee
vroom
baby
belly
please
thank you
cookie
down

I think that is all of them.lol its a lot. Good job to all the smart LO's


----------



## Strawberrymum

my LO said NOTHING! until 16 months. at 18 months she probably had between 20-30 words now she speaks in 4,5 word sentences and has 100 plus words. 

One day she just started speaking and hasn't shut up since :)


----------



## BunnyFace

Ellie is 19mo and can say - 
 
apple
cat
pony
mummy
grandma
nic (aunt)
car
poo
wee
cleo (dog)
peanut (hamster)
daisy (dog)
bunny
flower
ball
chocolate
love you
tree
owl
milk
bumble bee
aeroplane
woof
broccoli
shoe
yum
apple core
that
butterfly
chicken
pig
key
door
wolfie (dog)
good girl
dalek (lmao)
bauble
no
yes
tiptoe
dirty
uh oh
lion

I cant think of anything else :L


----------



## Rhio92

Connor says cat and quack :haha: And babb;es loads


----------

